# A name! A gelding's name!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rhett??


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Billy Bob,

John Deere

Grover

James Dean
Jaybird
Blueboy Cruiser Gunnar Troy 
Tbird Jethro Jumanji

Manly Brewer Bee bop


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Joe Dirt
Dusty Rhodes
Dirty Harry
Bronco Billy
Joe Buck or Uncle Buck
Wild Willy
Jimmy Dean
Butch Cassidy
Big Earl
Billy Joe
Ollie
Boone
Slick
Vaquero
Blue LaRue


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Say it Again Sam
Do I Feel Lucky
Hollywood Hayride
Pork Chop
JR Badonkadonk
JR Tuff N Stuff
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I like Joey


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Travis
Garth
Trace
Billy
Beauregard
Hank
Atticus
Boo
Jem

Then again, I named my horse after a character on 'Lost'....


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Junior... Moonstruck i liked porkchop alot!!!!!!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Jethro
Gomer
John Boy


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thanks. these are really good!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Buster
Dude
Duke


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

DWStables said:


> Junior... Moonstruck i liked porkchop alot!!!!!!


Thanks!  lol


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Bolt. As in the "Bolt Action Rifle"


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Gunner
Benny Hill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Remy, Jack, Ashly, Elvis, Sawyer, Logan, Cash, Chaz


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

If it helps any he is flea-bitten/ dapple grey. QH X ?.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Bit
Flax
Chip
Bub
Chex
Fly
Tix
Rex


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Gun/gun maker names 
-Ruger
-Benelli (call him Ben) 
-Remington (Remi)
-Beretta


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

How 'bout Zeke!


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Considering Karrhart, Remington, Levi, Randy, Jayke, Lucus.
They just don't seem to fit well.
Uggggggg.


----------



## Livy (Mar 12, 2011)

-Rags
-Dakota
-Biscuit
-Winston
-Yeager
-Santana
-Scout
-Denim
-Samoa
-Cruiser
-Zip
-Toga

Hope this helped


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!!!
Iv decided on Leo. Similer to his previous name, and he seems to like it better. GREAT name ideas thanks!!!!!


----------



## JLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

Sundance?
Dakota?


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Nevermind about Leo.
Trying Boszco with Boss as his barn name.
Name choosing is hard. I don't want to name him an unfitting name, but I don't want him to go nameless for ever.


----------



## Kylee (Jul 18, 2011)

Rouger, Gunner, Wrangler!


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

lol I love the suggestions, put personally, I think the horse names themselves, to case in point, I purchased a colt years ago, was going to name him Knight, as he was a tbred,draft cross, with the huge neck and muscles even as a weanling, looked like a knights horse. So we get him home and within 24 hours everyone was calling him Radar (much to my objections) and that's the name that stuck. My Mare now was Jackie when I bought her and the first night at home I was grooming her in the stall trying to make her feel at home and talking to her the whole time, and I called her Gypsyrose without thinking about it. And again that name stuck. I have learned never get your heart set on a name till the horse is home and tells you what their name is.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

GypsyRose, I agree, but he has been home for about a week and is still the horse with no name. I feel bad since he is nameless. : (


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh no! Do you have a picture of him to share? Maybe that will help us come up with just the right name, but Johnboy just popped into my head.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Boszco is the official name. Bosz for short.
I have not gotten pics off camera, I'll put up a pic when I do though.
Thanks again for all the name ideas!!!


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I for one like it, and can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## billieglenn (Jul 20, 2011)

Jim beam.  haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Haha, just noticed he looks similar to the horse on my picture thing (forgot what it's called) Except he has a little lighter color mane/forelock and is a little flea-bitten on his neck.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

I put some pics if him in 'barn' (horse tab above my avatar for those who are like me and have no clue how to find it)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's a handsome fella. Almost looks like he's got Percheron in there somewhere. ;-)

I like his name. If I had seen this earlier, I was going to suggest Jack Daniels (as in the whiskey). Our BO has a dude string horse named that and everyone calls him Jack.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thankyou, I agree with the Percheron, but dont have a clue what he is. (he was sold to me as a QH cross, but I don't see the QH in him) I wish they had a DNA test for mixed breeds. I like jack Daniels, nut my dogs name is Jaxon, I call him Jack. It would get confusing!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I would believe QH/Percheron cross, honestly. One of the boarders at our barn had a QH/Belgian cross who looked like a REALLY big stocky QH with a little bit of feathering.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Sorry for last post, 2nd to last sentence I ment but nit nut.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

LOVE male names. That's why I'm having such a hard time re-naming my mare LOL. 

Here's some ideas:

Austin
Dallas
Pistol
Corona
Chance
Rex
Odin
Jett
Owen
Sam
Jack
Porter
Holden
Pip
Corbin
Theo
Easton
Ace
Kit
Hunter
Fletcher
Griffin
Wesley
Dakota
Dirk
Felix
Finn
Luke
Russel
Levi
Miles
Tucker
Shiloh
Jett
Graham
Max
Mac
Toby
Troy
Cole
Remington
Gunnar
Chevy
Cooper
Leland
Dawson
Bleu
Dante
Leon
Tex
Hawk


----------

